# Looking at a possible jet setup, whats your thoughts?



## Wood_Duck (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I've been still lookin over umpteen different boats in many ranges tryin to see what would work. I was initially looking at a larger jet but me and my wife have been talking and she seems to think the notion of a river jet and a prop would be best so I can play on all waters. I have found an outstanding deal on an Alumacraft 1648NCS Sierra series. It has a small simple side console and a full floor. https://www.alumacraft.com/2012-model...8/sierra-1648/ How feasable would it be to get this boat and perhaps add a 40 Yamaha jet? I can get some flotation pods locally to help offset some of the weight and thought about a hinged lid on the front to allow battery placement. Not sure how well the hull would work which is one of my questions to you guys. Also would a jack plate work or would it need some custom work done to the transom. I know hull thickness is abit thin but where I fish, there is some rocks, but I'm not planning on jumping logs and running over gravel flats. Thought maybe even UHMW could be added maybe? I just wonder what that would cost. Also not super crazy about the side console over center but it would be simple and provide more floorspace. What say ye good folks about this idea?


----------



## shallowminedid (Jul 30, 2012)

my opinion is thicker the hull the better, even if u dont run the rapids u may still hit a rock or gravel bar from time to time.better to be safe than sorry. plus with the .070 i hear uhmw is rough to add cuz its hard for a screw to hold. the sierra is only rated for 35 hp so maybe a 50/35? jack plate should work mines jacked up like 9 inches i think. i had a prop first fished mostly lakes now i got the jet i can go anywhere and i mean anywhere. unless your into tornaments i wouldnt even bother with a prop, jets wont get ya there first but theyll take ya places other cant go. my 60/40 does 30 mph on a heavy heavy 17 footer. i can take it to the river thats a foot and a half or i can take it to the huge lakes and still beat other bass boats. was even thinking about getting a tube.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jul 30, 2012)

Well for weight I was lookin at the 40 Yamaha. My dad works at a Yamaha dealer so I can get a good deal on the motor too. Not my dream jet but I think with what I could put that together for and then buy an Alumacraft Classic II setup how I want, I'll have all my bases covered and do it cheaper than some of the bigger jet boats.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 30, 2012)

You want thicker than .070.. i had one and we nicknamed her "Ole Paper". With a hull that thin it isn't if you rip it it's when.. Last time i ripped it open i honestly bumped a rock on the front corner at idle.

The 40 will push a 1648 incredibly well. 

Look at the bare bone alwelds 1652J.. 

https://www.alweld.com/basic_jet_boat.html

I got a buddy on this site who has one with a 40 hp yammy jet and it boogies!!


----------



## Djknyork (Jul 30, 2012)

What is the bottom thickness of an Alweld "econo" series? I couldn't find it on their site.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 31, 2012)

No idea.. the "J" models are .100 non tempered aluminum.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> No idea.. the "J" models are .100 non tempered aluminum.



I have a 1756JC and love it! It goes everywhere.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 1, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > No idea.. the "J" models are .100 non tempered aluminum.
> ...



Yessirs.. i got a 1856JC and love it.. room for days and storage.

Gonna repower this fall or over the winter.. looking at a 200 V6 

Or sell it and get something smaller.. i go back and forth..


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Canoeman said:
> ...



Hate beating a dead horse by posting this info again, but I blew up my 225 merc last year. I have a different power head for it (bought last winter) but haven't had the time or $$ to rebuild yet. That is my project for this winter. I can't wait to get back in that boat! My bass boat is nice...but the TinJet is amazing. I can do almost everything I want with it.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is a video of a guy that has a 1648 Tracker Grizzley with a 60/40 jet. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99u3mm1H2oI&feature=channel&list=UL

And one of it running. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhZxYiFZIsg&feature=BFa&list=UL99u3mm1H2oI

I wanted to do the same thing a with an Alumacraft 1648 NCS (before they offered the sierra series). If I hadn't found my current boat I would have built exactly what you are talking about.

Not sure where your running but as long as your carefull I wouldn't worry about the durability of the alumacraft. The newer riveted ones are pretty tough. Way tougher than the old tracker bass boats and there are a ton of them still running around after 20+ years! 

I would take a riveted alumacraft over a welded tracker!


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 3, 2012)

those alwelds look nice(aint seen one in person and the dealer is 120 miles away) but I can literally buy 3 alumacrafts and trailers for the cost of a 1652 Alweld with a trailer.


----------



## rivercity (Aug 6, 2012)

We have a 20 foot alum flat bottom river boat w/ a 2005 40hp johnson and an "Outboard Jets" jet setup. Intalled by Dr. Jet in southern Missouri. Having problems w/ motor (boat, motor, trailer and first 4 feet of interior of house submerged in White River Floods in north Arkansas in 1988), but when it runs, it runs well. 

I don't know the brand of boat (will hopefully post pics soon as I want to make it a minor project boat), but I suspect it is MUCH heavier than what you are looking at. We can literally motor 3 people and ice chests where people in kayaks have to get out and carry. Easily keeps up w/ 25hp prop boats.

This motor was bought as a pair in what I think was the last run of Johnsons. Dr. Jet apparently bought a bunch, swapped lower end for jet drive and kept the take-off lower ends to sell later. Made it very affordable.

But, Outboard Jets website says you should be able to swap prop for jet or vice versa in about an hour if you wanted capability to prop and jet. Otherwise I would get a factory outboard w/ jet like Yamaha, Merc, etc.. 

White River has been VERY low lately and we have seen prop boats buzz pass the house wide open and hit gravel and suddenly swing around 180 degrees. Sometimes two boats at once. Makes the dogs howl it sounds so bad.


----------



## rivercity (Aug 6, 2012)

Must be getting old. White River floods of 2008.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wood duck id like to meet the dealer you are by if you can buy 3 for the price of one. I looked for 2 years before i bought my alweld and for the money even after driving 1200+ miles round trip it was still cheaper then any mass produced hulls around me.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 7, 2012)

I do have family ties, but I can get the Sierra series with trailer for a little over 3k. They priced me the Alweld, same as the Alumacraft, with floor and a console and trailer, just bare bones for $9800 for the 1652.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yessirs.. i got a 1856JC and love it.. room for days and storage.

Gonna repower this fall or over the winter.. looking at a 200 V6 

Or sell it and get something smaller.. i go back and forth..[/quote]

Hate beating a dead horse by posting this info again, but I blew up my 225 merc last year. I have a different power head for it (bought last winter) but haven't had the time or $$ to rebuild yet. That is my project for this winter. I can't wait to get back in that boat! My bass boat is nice...but the TinJet is amazing. I can do almost everything I want with it.[/quote]

I had the G3 on still water for the first time since I owned it, and I must say that it did remarkably well. 50mph, and didn't cavitate once, even going full tilt over some boat wakes. Very impressed. The only time I noticed a difference was when backing off the throttle, and having the wheel turned. The Jet would rather go straight without being under power. haha, but I expect this. It's my perfect "all in one boat".


----------



## tboydva (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd have to put a plug in for James River Jets (jamesriverjets.com). I have a 16 footer w/ a 60/40 jet OB. This thing goes in scary shallow water. Only had it three years and I'm still working on my nerve. Boat is very fishable and handles great. I fish the upper potomac and Shenandoah rivers mostly.


----------

